# 'AT WAR' - Documentary Movie - Canadian Soilders - Scott Kesterson



## SARgirl (18 Jun 2009)

I did some searches before starting this thread and didn't have and luck. 

Unless I missed or misinterpreted something when reading the rules on posting (I'm not infallible), this information is, to my knowledge, okay to post.  However, feel free to remove or edit anything not in check and in which case, I would appreciate an update by way of PM so I don't make make the same error down the road (thank you).

Re: AT WAR
Documentary Movie 
Canadian Soldier's shown 'in action' 
by Scott Kesterson


*Q:*  Has anyone seen this documentary movie?  

*Q:* Who is interested in seeing this movie?  

*Q: * Thoughts???

*Q:* Does anyone have any personal reviews of this movie?


From what I have read online, the movie has been released in the U.S., but he is having a tough time getting it released in Canada (not sure why???).  Those who have seen the movie give it top notch reviews (from what I have read, so far, online).  

I would definitely like to see the movie.  

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

*'AT WAR' Documentary Movie - Links*

1. Official Website: http://www.atwarfilm.com/ 
Note: there are three trailers

2. Canadian Ambushed in Afghanistan, video by Scott Kesterson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaC-w2dIxZc
Note: some of the soldiers do say a few bad words, feel free not to watch if you are sensitive about such things.

3. Canadian Firefight in Afghanistan, video by Scott Kesterson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2r3C0PJ1LM&feature=PlayList&p=13FA63AC779018AA&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5

4. This video came up on a YouTube search for Scott Kesterson as well (could mean this is also part of the 'At WAR' documentary???)...
Canadian Army In Heavy Firefight In Afghanistan- Part 1 of 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIAfS0HNUVU&feature=PlayList&p=13FA63AC779018AA&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=7

5. Interview w/ Scott Kesterson... he mentions Canadian soldiers during the interview
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVsNk6CsLKw 


There are likely several other videos online from the 'AT WAR' documentary for those interested in using their Google skills.

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

*More 'AT WAR' Documentary Movie Links*

6. Blog Spot: http://membrain.blogspot.com/2008/11/scott-kesterons-at-war-ready-for.html

7. My Space: http://www.myspace.com/blackdenim
Scott Kesterson has several links about the movie on this link.

8. FB: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Brothers-at-War/51150136285#/group.php?gid=54041668917&ref=mf
All three trailers are on this link as well.

9. Comments on FB about the movie (read from the bottom up): http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/wall.php?id=54041668917 

10. 'AT WAR' wins the 'Advanced Media Emmy for Best Photography':
http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=19447064&blogId=268329734
Note: Scott Kesterson mentions the Canadian soldiers in his write up for the Emmy.


----------



## agenteagle (18 Jun 2009)

I have not seen it but would be interested in getting a copy. Do you know where I could buy it? I currently live in the US but am flying to swear into the Canadian Army July 2nd and start BMQ on the July 6th. If I could get this mailed to my house I'd have my wife pack it so when we move I will have it.

I did get a copy of WAGING PEACE: CANADA IN AFGHANISTAN from http://www.wagingpeacefilm.com
This is an awesome movie and I'm please at how it presented our men and women and their mission. It made me proud and hope that one day I get to follow in their footsteps. 

I went on the AT WAR website but there is no purchase info.


----------



## SARgirl (18 Jun 2009)

agenteagle, 

To my knowledge, this is not yet out on DVD, but when it is, I am def. wanting to get a copy.  

I had not heard of the 'WAGING PEACE' video, I'll def. check it out- thank you.


----------



## SARgirl (16 Aug 2009)

Military/Afghanistan
Kesterson At War
February 2, 2009 (Runs 18:38)



> U.S. photojournalist Scott Kesterson spent 15 months embedded with Canadian troops in Afghanistan in an effort to understand the conflict



Video Link:
http://www.cbc.ca/national/blog/video/militaryafghanistan/kesterson_at_war.html
Does anyone have any thoughts on this video? 

I'm looking forward to the, 'At War', documentary coming out on DVD.


----------



## SARgirl (16 Aug 2009)

*Some Reviews of the, "At War", documentary:*
http://afghanquest.com/?tag=scott-kesterson


----------


*Mods,* not sure if you would like to merge this thread with the other similar threads or not?  I'm getting better at doing searches and when doing a search for, "Kesterson", I found several threads which you may feel are closely or directly related:
http://forums.air-force.ca/forums/threads/83794.0.html
http://forums.air-force.ca/forums/threads/68657.0.html
http://forums.air-force.ca/forums/threads/48341.0.html
http://forums.air-force.ca/forums/threads/67073.0.html


----------

